# Headin' South



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## Andy (Feb 26, 2011)

We Canadians are a strange lot!:lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 26, 2011)

Caption: "Tim Horton's is having a sale!"


----------



## Cat Dancer (Feb 26, 2011)

I thought they were supposed to fly. LOL.


----------



## Andy (Feb 26, 2011)

No flying through drive thru...lol


----------

